# what do i have here? pretty nice looking fish.



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

hey guys.. i need help identifying my fish,

its most likely a hybrid of something and i just cant figure out what,

heres the picture:










Thanks, Andrew


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Andrew,

How big is this fish? Has it always been the same color?

The reason I ask is that it shows very subdued vertical barring and that often indicates a hybrid. On the other hand a juvenile fish changing to adult colors could possibly explain this also.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

this is my Peacock juvie...looks very similar. But yours has that Troph shape


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a hybrid. I have to agree with Riceburner. Looks like a juvie peacock but has the body/head of a troph.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Andy000 said:


> hey guys.. i need help identifying my fish,
> 
> its most likely a hybrid of something and i just cant figure out what,
> 
> Thanks, Andrew


It's a Mbuna, not a Peacock. The similarity to the Peacock is superficial. May be a pure fish that is not showing full color yet. Or maybe not. Looks sort of like an Aurora type, but that is the best wild guess I can think of.


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill get you guys a picture of when he's showing his vertical stripes really dark, hes about 2.5 inches or so maybe a little bit bigger.

he shows his stripes when hes displaying and trying to court one of my afra cobwe.

Andrew


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

heres a pic.. il put a few more up later










Andrew


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

heres a good one of the vertical barrs its photo shopped so it looks better:










Andrew


----------



## Andy000 (Mar 9, 2007)

someone please reply??

Andy


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

This fish of yours is just couluring up, so I think you really should wait until its done, Then you can hopefully identify it.

Definetely a Mbuna though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

All that can really be said is that it is a mbuna at this point, probably a hybrid.


----------

